# up plate on Renault chassis



## 97953 (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been trying to get a up plate from 3500 to 3850 on my Adria Izola 697SL since I bougnt it and paid £100 for the upgrade from Chelston Motorhomes in December 2005. Would love to hear if anyone else has been able to get an up plate on the Renault chassis. I just want to know it can be done. Adria importers (fleetwood caravans) and Chelston are not responding to my requests for help on this matter.


----------



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

8O Hi I'm not sure about this but I'm a paramedic and we run the Renault ambos they are all being re-badged as they are all over weight I will try and get intouch with our repair centre and see what they are having to do to get it done.

Jacko
:lol: 
Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body; but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming: 
"WOW...WHAT A RIDE!!!"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Oggy

Check this thread started by Don >>> HERE <<<

Gerald


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

They can be uprated as mine should be 38500kg. If you can look at the thread in "out and about live" which is the MMM magazine orum as I have posted here and it is one of their topics at the moment.
Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=5502&posts=14

link


----------

